# Hello carving people!! Need parts help..



## PainAndMurphy (Mar 26, 2013)

Since I got no luck whatsoever, thought maybe, just maybe I stand a chance here amongst you guys.. 
(no one seems to have either!! anywhere!! I swear.)


I wish to convert either one of these top-handle saws to rear-handle: 

* STIHL 200T 
* ECHO CS360T 
* ECHO CS341 

Anyone has the assembly?? 

Anyone has a broken/disabled/seized saw that has a matching handle design?? 
I know there are a few model numbers to match the 341, and I know there are maybe two models that the handle assembly would match the 360T.. 

Anybody? 


Sorry if this interferes this section of AS...... 


Respect 


"PainAndMurphy" Jo.


----------



## mcdarvy (Mar 26, 2013)

try the chainsaw swap meet thread, a sticky


----------



## PainAndMurphy (Mar 26, 2013)

*oh..*



mcdarvy said:


> try the chainsaw swap meet thread, a sticky





thanks


I'm way far for meets, and maybe I'm far enough (geographically, and maybe culturally..?) to not guess I could find it there.. 

But I'll give it a shot  

[ though I'm still up for what I posted at the beginning  ]


Thanks man!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 6, 2013)

mcdarvy said:


> *try the chainsaw swap meet thread, a sticky*





PainAndMurphy said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> I'm way far for meets, and maybe I'm far enough (geographically, and maybe culturally..?) to not guess I could find it there..
> ...



Try posting in this thread. :msp_cool:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/80509.htm


----------



## PainAndMurphy (Apr 6, 2013)

*believe it or not..*



manyhobies said:


> Try posting in this thread. :msp_cool:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/80509.htm





..I have tried. No good.

At least I've tried.


thanks guys


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 7, 2013)

PainAndMurphy said:


> ..I have tried. No good.
> 
> At least I've tried.
> 
> ...



i may have an old 346 echo rear handle around in a box somewhere. I will try to look for it tomorrow. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## PainAndMurphy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Thanks sir! that's awesome*



lumberjackchef said:


> i may have an old 346 echo rear handle around in a box somewhere. I will try to look for it tomorrow. I will let you know what I find.




Just the good will alone makes my day!!  


A.S. reminds me of the Classic Aircooled VW GTG!! 

It gathers all kinds of people, but you know there are always those who will motivate ya!!


lumberjackchef, and all you guys - respect 


Jo.


----------



## PainAndMurphy (Mar 25, 2014)

*WOW!! It's been a while!!* But just to let U know - I did it!! All parts were gathered - and a thread with photos will be created as soon as I remember HOW to post a new thread..... lol

Jo.


----------

